# I Haz A Ribbin!



## Xhale (5/6/14)

Whayayaya I just got a ribbon for 150 posts
thanks guys!
can we fix the description though

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (5/6/14)

Well done Vern
And well done for spotting the mistake
Loving your contributions to the forum

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## crack2483 (5/6/14)

Well done @Vern

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

@Vern


----------



## annemarievdh (5/6/14)

Congratulations @Vern


----------



## Xhale (5/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (5/6/14)

Well done Vern

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (6/6/14)

Congrats @Vern


----------



## Spyker (6/6/14)

You get a ribbon for 150 posts? Does it get awarded automatically?


----------



## Metal Liz (6/6/14)

congrats dude!!! keep up the good work


----------



## Metal Liz (6/6/14)

Morning @Spyker the awards team give them out, they have to keep an eye on all the forum members to see the activities etc. I'm sure you will be receiving your 150+ posts ribbon today aswell

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spyker (6/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Morning @Spyker the awards team give them out, they have to keep an eye on all the forum members to see the activities etc. I'm sure you will be receiving your 150+ posts ribbon today aswell


Ah! Thanks Liz!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (6/6/14)

well done @Vern 

you are now officially an ecigssaian

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

